
Disney researchers made an app that turn drawings into 3D characters - sabarasaba
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWzurBQ81CM
======
waleedamer
This is absolutely mind-blowing! I'm looking forward to reading the paper they
published.

~~~
theoh
This may be obvious to some, but the software already knows what's on the
colouring book page. It has a predefined model of the character, so it just
applies a texture mapping algorithm (with some guessing to colour the back
side of the character).

~~~
waleedamer
I actually just started reading the abstract and let out a deep sigh. It's
still impressive but no longer mind-blowing unfortunately.

~~~
theoh
Maybe TEDDY from a few years ago is more like what you're looking for:
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=e2H35SlLmUA](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=e2H35SlLmUA)

